# Repairing a vacuum chamber



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I've gotten back in the shop and have started to stabilize some spalted wood for pen blanks. On the 5th cycle I notice some very fine "stress" cracks on the longer pieces. After the 6th cycle they were about 1/4" into the 1/2" plexi. The outside is still smooth but the cracks inside can be felt with a fingernail. My vacuum guage shows right at 30" mercury. It's a rather pricey unit to build and I'm wondering if anyone else has done a repair like this. 
My thinking right now is to put a layer of 16Weld over the entire interior and lay a piece of 1/16" or 1/8" pleixi over the weld and clamp/press in place.
All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's a shot of the sort end.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Theres a few tank makers doing vertical cylinder tanks which are inherently stronger than a flat sided tank. Buying a replacement would probably be as cheap and a better investment.


----------

